# [Sammelthread] Company of Heroes



## Floletni (9. Oktober 2007)

Mal ein Thread für alle Company of Heroes-Spieler. Hier könnt ihr alles mögliche rein schreiben.


----------



## Floletni (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Wahrscheinlich gibt es hier keine CoH-Spieler oder OF-Spieler. Tja dann schaue ich mich woanders danach um.


----------



## Eiche (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

lol such dir ne stalker der antwortet schneller am tag mann, du lebst doch noch ne weile.


----------



## nobbi77 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Hey, es gibt mindestens einen: MICH 

Für dieses Game habe ich mir extra nen Rechner umgebaut.
Allerdings spinnt bei OF ständig der Patch-Download, das ärgert mich ständig


----------



## darksplinter (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

ich habs auhc....bestes strategie spiel aller zeiten^^


----------



## d00mfreak (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Ich zocke es auch. Ich denk mal, das Problem mit CoH ist, dass es schon ne arge Weile draussen ist, und das größte Interresse schon verflogen ist ^^.


----------



## Mantiso90 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

CoH zock ich auch, hab aber leider noch kein Opposing Fronts


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Ich zocke CoH mit OF AddOn und bin begeistert von dem Spiel...

Dann noch einen Insider-Spruch den ich mir ausgedacht habe^^

"88?, die Wehrmacht lacht"     (88 = 88mm Artillerie-Geschütz)

Ist doch geil oder?^^


----------



## nobbi77 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

OF macht echt spass, war bei meiner 8800gt von asus dabei  

jetzt geht es unter dx10 auch recht fix unter 1440X900 Punkten, alles auf high.
Schade ist nur, dass für ultra-qualität noch mehr power benötigt wird....


----------



## Mantiso90 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Lohnt sich der Kauf von COH:Opposing Fronts?
Hab mir nähmlich vorgenommen im neuen Jahr nicht mehr so viel Geld für Games rauszuhauen, eher für Hardware. Nur die wichtigsten Games werde ich mir holen^^


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Der Kauf vom AddOn "Opposing Fronts" lohnt sich wirklich, da man mit dem AddOn weitere Fraktionen wie z.B. bei den Alliierten ist es die "Commonwealth" und bei der Achse ist es "Panzerelite".

Und beide Fraktionen bringen äuserst starke Truppen mit wie die Panzerelite den "25 Pfünder" mit dem man über die halbe Karte Artillerie Feuer machen kann und die Commonwealth bei der man als Dioktri z.B. Dichifriergeräte wählen kann die den Gegner ausspionieren.

MfG

Dennisb19


----------



## nobbi77 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Ich finde schon, da man dann auch die Deutschen spielen kann....wenn man die anderen Kampagnen gespielt hat


----------



## Floletni (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Ja es ,acht schon spass das Addon zu spielen, aber die Abweschlung fehlt mir. Ein neuer Spielmodi für den Singelplayer wäre es nicht schlecht gewesen. Sowas wie Search and Destroy oder sowas. Ist sonst immer das gleiche.


----------



## snappz (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

jo ich spiel coh und addon auch
das spiel ist einfach nur der hammer also bis jetzt für mich eines der besten
leider funktioniert der multiplayer bei mir nich so ganz weil die ki geht meiner meinung nach immer nach dem selben schema vor obwohl ich die briten im addon viel zu schwach finde (oder ich kann sie ienfach nicht spielen)
ein kauf lohnt sich auf jeden fall


----------



## manni-tu (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*



Dennisb19 schrieb:


> bei den Alliierten ist es die "Panzerelite" und bei der Achse ist es "Commonwealth"



Hast da wohl was vertauscht


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*



manni-tu schrieb:


> Hast da wohl was vertauscht



Oha, naja passiert schon mal 

Habe da einen schönen Screenshot entdeckt^^


----------



## manni-tu (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

weiß jemand wie man solche Feuerexplosionen macht, wie sie in dem Screenshot gezeigt werden?


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Das ist die Überwachungsfähigkeit der 25 Pfünder der Allies


----------



## McBain (18. März 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

coh finde ich klasse das war bei meiner gf8600gts dabei^^
of habe ich auch zu hause liegen aber bisher leider keine zeit gehabt es zu zocken. bin mal gespannt wies jetzt mit der 88gt läuft


----------



## xxBass_tixx (21. März 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem. 
Wenn ich auf "Kampagne fortsetzen" (bei den Deutschen) gehe, läd er auch (Bild mit dem grauen Balken). Kurz bevor er zu Ende geladen hat, kommt der Ladebildschirm (wo die 3 Soldaten drauf zu sehen sind) und ich bin wieder im Hauptmenü. Und das immer wieder....
Macht das aber auch erst seit ich das SP1 drauf habe und den neusten Patch....

Weiß jemand einen Rat, weil das Spiel einfach nur geil ist!!!!!


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (22. März 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Probiers mal mit einer Neuinstallation von Company wenns dann immernoch nicht klappt müssen wir uns was andere einfallen lassen.

PS: Wenn du CoH neuinstallierst werden nur Kampagnen und Medallien gelöscht, die Online-Statistiken bleiben erhalten.

MfG
Dennisb19


----------



## xxBass_tixx (22. März 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*



Dennisb19 schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit einer Neuinstallation von Company wenns dann immernoch nicht klappt müssen wir uns was andere einfallen lassen.
> 
> PS: Wenn du CoH neuinstallierst werden nur Kampagnen und Medallien gelöscht, die Online-Statistiken bleiben erhalten.
> 
> ...


 
Na toll. Ich hatte alle Kampagnen durch. Nur die mit den Deutschen noch nicht... Naja probiers nachher mal aus. Dachte mir schon fast, dass ich es neu installieren muss.

Edit: habe gerade den Ordner mit allen Saves und Patches gefunden und erstmal gesichert.


----------



## xxBass_tixx (22. März 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

So Vista musste komplett neu installiert werden...dem SP1 sei dank. Nun schön CoH installiert und siehe da es funzt nicht... Der Ladebildschirm beliebt ewig (15min und länger)...Öffnet man den Taskmanager kommt plötzlich die Meldung "CoH reagiert nicht mehr..." Was soll die sch.... Selbst die Patches lassen sich nicht installieren...


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (22. März 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

OK, dann liegt es aber auch nicht an Windows oder am Spiel da diese ja komplett neu installiert wurden, aber an was dann  ?


----------



## xxBass_tixx (22. März 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Das ist eine gute Frage. Mittlerweile funzt CoH wieder. Aber Opposing Fronts nicht. Und an patchen ist gar nicht erst zu denken. Sagt immer das eine Datei kritisch ist und modifiziert wurde. Was aber nicht stimmt. Naja so kann ich halt CoH ungepatch spielen. Besser als nichts....


----------



## xxBass_tixx (26. März 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

So CoH geht wieder mit dem aktuellen Patch (1.71). Opposing Fronts habe ich noch nicht installiert. Spiele erstmal CoH durch.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

So auch mal CoH installiert naja der 1,7Gb große patch war net so berauschend zu laden.
Obwohl ich ne 16000 er Leitung habe hats Ewigkeiten gedauert.


----------



## willy (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

zockt das überhaupt jemand im multi? oder seid ihr alle solche ki-basher 
bis vor opossing fronts hab ich coh mehrere stunden am tag im multiplayer gezockt, aber relic will anscheinend fans verlieren und sie verpatchen das spiel total >_> zz. is es wieder ganz schön unbalanced-.- und ich spiel das auch schon länger nich mehr aktiv, nur noch ein paar matches in der woche


----------



## holzkreuz (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Ich zocks im Multi 

Aber nur gegen Kumpels im Lan

Hab jetzt seit heute OF

Naja, bis auf die 2 Parteien mehr und ne Handvoll Maps gibts ja leider nichts wirklich neues...
Wenn man schon COH besitzt, grenzt es schon fast an sinnlosigkeit OF zu kaufen

Gruß


----------



## Floletni (3. August 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Das Add-On ist zwar schon lange draußen, aber ich will das hier doch mal fragen:

Wie findet ihr das Balancing seit dem die Briten da sind?


----------



## holzkreuz (7. August 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Die Briten sind gar nicht mal so schlecht, man muss nur mit ihnen umgehen können, das ist alles.


----------



## Floletni (8. August 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Ich weiß wie man mit den Briten umgehen kann. Hab ja auch schon paar mal mit den gewonnen. Nur finde ich das Balancing aus den Fugen geraten seit dem die da sind.


----------



## Firefighter45 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Solange Relic das mit den Drophackern nicht hin bekommt ein sch… Spiel
Ich habe so viele Spiele gewonnen (2vs2 mit US & Brits) aber viele Siege kamen nie in die Wertung oder die „lieben“ Drophacker haben meine Siege für sich verbuchen können.
War mit beiden Fraktionen unter den besten 170, habe aber die tage alle Accounts gelöscht (bis auf den ersten, den kann man nicht löschen).


----------



## FlatEric (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Huhu.
Ich bekomme unter Vista bei Opposing Fronts immer folgende Fehlermeldung:

RelicCOH.exe caused an Access Violation in module ntdll.dll at 0023:7712f217.
Error occurred at 8/5/2008 12:49:02.
RelicCOH.exe, run by Erik Vogelgesang.
Microsoft Windows Vista [ver=6.0]
4 processor(s), type 586.
4094 MBytes physical memory.
Read from location f613f69f caused an access violation.

MiniDump saved to file 'C:\Users\ERIKVO~1\DOCUME~1\MYGAME~1\COMPAN~1\8-5-2008_12_49_02_MiniDump.dmp'

Registers:
EAX=f613f698 CS=0023 EIP=7712f217 EFLGS=00010246
EBX=f613f6a0 **=002b ESP=0132f4cc EBP=0132f4d8
ECX=05450000 DS=002b ESI=05450000 FS=0053
EDX=000d54f0 ES=002b EDI=00000000 GS=002b
Bytes at CS:EIP:
80 78 07 05 0f 84 0a 3f 02 00 f6 40 07 3f 0f 84 

Call Stack:
0x7712F217: RtlDeactivateActivationContextUnsafeFast         (C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll)
0x76913593: HeapFree         (C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll)
0x000D5501:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\Memory.dll)
0x000D8BAE: MemPoolFree         (C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\Memory.dll)
0x00540C37:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\RelicCOH.exe)
0x00629387:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\RelicCOH.exe)
0x005EB7B0:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\RelicCOH.exe)
0x00623EE2:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\RelicCOH.exe)
0x000D5501:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\Memory.dll)
0x000D8BAE: MemPoolFree         (C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\Memory.dll)
0x0062939F:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\RelicCOH.exe)
0x005EB7B0:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\RelicCOH.exe)
0x00623EE2:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\RelicCOH.exe)
0x00623F37:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\RelicCOH.exe)
0x005EC22B:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\RelicCOH.exe)
0x00685F38:          (C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\RelicCOH.exe)

Stack dump:
0132fb2c: 43e3688c 0068c405 175a66f8 43e3688c 00000000 0132fb68 3d1a6800 175a66f8
0132fb4c: 69aecaa0 00000000 0132fb94 00906465 ffffffff 004a37e8 3cbc0000 43e368a4
0132fb6c: 007226b6 3cbc0000 45f4f258 45f4f258 0132fc48 175a66f8 64000100 00000000
0132fb8c: 1a0f31c0 00000000 0132fe74 0090a720 ffffffff 007247be 3cbc0000 00000000
0132fbac: 00000001 443b8358 040169d0 00000000 aeec4100 40a00000 000008cd 45f4fb88
0132fbcc: 00a083a0 1a0f3100 0000000b 01dd5fe0 45f4f318 471e9aba 1a0f31c0 46aff198
0132fbec: 00000040 3b03126f 0ca57208 00000001 460d0400 c30dd032 42152aa0 42c08f87
0132fc0c: 4170de98 c29aedfe 4319073d 3f0785c0 3f467d00 3ee6b400 3f800000 00000000
0132fc2c: 00000000 00000000 3f800000 00000000 00000000 00000000 3f800000 1141ef80
0132fc4c: 00868f19 175a66f8 3cbc0000 00cd1830 1b9f6f60 0132fe98 01b2e290 00000000
0132fc6c: 3cbc0000 00894292 3dc40000 3cbc0000 3cbc0000 7063b34f 00cd1830 0132fe98
0132fc8c: 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 7712039d 768a1270 000003a4
0132fcac: 00000000 768a12a0 

Module list: names, addresses, sizes, time stamps and file times:
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\Debug.dll, loaded at 0x000a0000 - 43328 bytes - 48040450 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:36
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\Memory.dll, loaded at 0x000d0000 - 63808 bytes - 48040456 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:36
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\Filesystem.dll, loaded at 0x00100000 - 255296 bytes - 4804047c - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:36
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\Platform.dll, loaded at 0x001d0000 - 127296 bytes - 48040463 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:36
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\STLPort.dll, loaded at 0x00210000 - 439616 bytes - 44d17547 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:38
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\Util.dll, loaded at 0x00390000 - 276288 bytes - 480f57f1 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:38
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\RelicCOH.exe, loaded at 0x00400000 - 11202368 bytes - 480f5bf1 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:38
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\DivxMediaLib.dll, loaded at 0x01a30000 - 86016 bytes - 40299282 - file date is 8/5/2008 11:05:32
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\DivxDecoder.dll, loaded at 0x01a50000 - 413696 bytes - 40299280 - file date is 8/5/2008 11:05:32
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\FileParser.dll, loaded at 0x01ac0000 - 86016 bytes - 40299281 - file date is 8/5/2008 11:05:32
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\Localizer.dll, loaded at 0x01ae0000 - 66880 bytes - 48040495 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:36
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\UserInterface.dll, loaded at 0x01b00000 - 378688 bytes - 480f5822 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:38
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\Shark.dll, loaded at 0x01b70000 - 416576 bytes - 480f5807 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:38
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\libacml_mp_dll.dll, loaded at 0x01bf0000 - 7127040 bytes - 453f3111 - file date is 8/5/2008 11:05:34
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\libifcoremd.dll, loaded at 0x022c0000 - 643072 bytes - 4383e12d - file date is 8/5/2008 11:05:34
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\libmmd.dll, loaded at 0x02370000 - 2314332 bytes - 438e6805 - file date is 8/5/2008 11:05:34
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\libguide40.dll, loaded at 0x025b0000 - 196608 bytes - 431878e7 - file date is 8/5/2008 11:05:34
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\MathBox.dll, loaded at 0x025f0000 - 660800 bytes - 4804048f - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:36
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\Spooge.dll, loaded at 0x026b0000 - 131904 bytes - 480f5828 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:38
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\SimEngine.dll, loaded at 0x026f0000 - 975680 bytes - 480f583a - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:38
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\XThread.dll, loaded at 0x027f0000 - 34624 bytes - 48040478 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:42
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\NetConfig.dll, loaded at 0x02810000 - 15872 bytes - 48040498 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:18:08
C:\Program Files (x86)\RocketDock\RocketDock.dll, loaded at 0x03fd0000 - 69632 bytes - 46db07a0 - file date is 9/2/2007 13:57:36
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\Profiler.dll, loaded at 0x04090000 - 20800 bytes - 48040468 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:36
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\PlatHook.dll, loaded at 0x04190000 - 11584 bytes - 48040551 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:36
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\MilesRedist\msssrs.flt, loaded at 0x04c10000 - 42496 bytes - 445fd205 - file date is 8/5/2008 11:06:52
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\MilesRedist\msseax.flt, loaded at 0x04f20000 - 112640 bytes - 445fd238 - file date is 8/5/2008 11:06:52
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\spDx10.dll, loaded at 0x058c0000 - 1221952 bytes - 480f5837 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:38
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\spDx9.dll, loaded at 0x07340000 - 1099072 bytes - 480f585c - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:38
C:\Windows\system32\d3dx9_30.dll   , loaded at 0x07450000 - 2388176 bytes - 442d83c4 - file date is 3/31/2006 12:40:58
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\LuaConfig.dll, loaded at 0x10000000 - 210240 bytes - 480f57e2 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:36
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\WW2Mod.dll, loaded at 0x15720000 - 5929280 bytes - 480f5a16 - file date is 8/5/2008 12:19:42
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\mss32.dll, loaded at 0x21100000 - 379904 bytes - 445fd203 - file date is 8/5/2008 11:05:36
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\MilesRedist\mssds3d.flt, loaded at 0x22300000 - 39936 bytes - 445fd238 - file date is 8/5/2008 11:06:52
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\MilesRedist\mssdolby.flt, loaded at 0x23000000 - 28160 bytes - 445fd205 - file date is 8/5/2008 11:06:50
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\MilesRedist\mssdsp.flt, loaded at 0x24100000 - 113664 bytes - 446516d3 - file date is 8/5/2008 11:06:52
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\MilesRedist\mssvoice.asi, loaded at 0x26400000 - 216576 bytes - 445fd27a - file date is 8/5/2008 11:06:52
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\MilesRedist\mssmp3.asi, loaded at 0x26f00000 - 150016 bytes - 445fd232 - file date is 8/5/2008 11:06:52
C:\Windows\system32\winbrand.dll   , loaded at 0x6f570000 - 869376 bytes - 4549be0a - file date is 11/2/2006 11:46:14
C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll    , loaded at 0x6fd50000 - 62464 bytes - 4791a770 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:51:06
C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll     , loaded at 0x6fd80000 - 19968 bytes - 4549be1f - file date is 11/2/2006 11:46:16
C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll    , loaded at 0x6fd90000 - 50176 bytes - 4791a716 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:56
C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll   , loaded at 0x6fda0000 - 10240 bytes - 4549bda2 - file date is 11/2/2006 11:46:14
C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcsvc6.DLL  , loaded at 0x6fdb0000 - 128000 bytes - 4791a662 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:47:48
C:\Windows\system32\DNSAPI.dll     , loaded at 0x6fde0000 - 165888 bytes - 4791a68e - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:36
C:\Windows\system32\dhcpcsvc.DLL   , loaded at 0x6fe10000 - 204288 bytes - 4791a661 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:47:48
C:\Windows\system32\IPHLPAPI.DLL   , loaded at 0x6fe50000 - 91648 bytes - 4791a72b - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:02
C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll     , loaded at 0x6fe70000 - 48128 bytes - 4791a746 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:50:12
C:\Windows\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll, loaded at 0x6fee0000 - 712192 bytes - 4791a7ac - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:06
C:\Windows\system32\IconCodecService.dll, loaded at 0x6ffa0000 -  9728 bytes - 4549bcec - file date is 11/2/2006 17:00:08
C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL     , loaded at 0x6ffb0000 - 14848 bytes - 4791a7b7 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:24
C:\Windows\system32\atidxx32.dll   , loaded at 0x6ffc0000 - 1626624 bytes - 486d988e - file date is 7/4/2008 05:27:12
C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll       , loaded at 0x70160000 - 1788928 bytes - 4791a65d - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:26
C:\Windows\system32\d3dx10_33.dll  , loaded at 0x70320000 - 443752 bytes - 45f8d53d - file date is 3/15/2007 16:57:58
C:\Windows\system32\dxgi.dll       , loaded at 0x70390000 - 171520 bytes - 4791a6c4 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:47:32
C:\Windows\system32\d3d10.dll      , loaded at 0x703d0000 - 1029120 bytes - 4791a658 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:40
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PROPSYS.dll    , loaded at 0x704e0000 - 754176 bytes - 483b9976 - file date is 5/27/2008 07:17:48
C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll    , loaded at 0x705a0000 - 223232 bytes - 4791a72f - file date is 1/21/2008 04:47:48
C:\Windows\system32\d3d10core.dll  , loaded at 0x705e0000 - 188416 bytes - 4791a65a - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:40
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.1434_none_d08b6002442c891f\MSVCR80.dll, loaded at 0x70620000 - 635904 bytes - 4757746d - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:06
C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\dbghelp.dll, loaded at 0x706f0000 - 1030144 bytes - 44b01174 - file date is 8/5/2008 11:05:32
C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll   , loaded at 0x70810000 -  9216 bytes - 4791a7b6 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:47:50
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.1434_none_d08b6002442c891f\MSVCP80.dll, loaded at 0x70820000 - 558080 bytes - 475774e1 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:06
C:\Windows\system32\faultrep.DLL   , loaded at 0x708b0000 - 147456 bytes - 4791a69b - file date is 1/21/2008 04:47:58
C:\Windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll    , loaded at 0x708f0000 - 11264 bytes - 4549bcc0 - file date is 11/2/2006 11:46:04
C:\Windows\system32\SAMLIB.dll     , loaded at 0x73080000 - 57344 bytes - 4791a74d - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:56
C:\Windows\system32\NTMARTA.DLL    , loaded at 0x730a0000 - 121344 bytes - 4791a7b8 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:38
C:\Windows\system32\audioeng.dll   , loaded at 0x73110000 - 397312 bytes - 4791a639 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:40
C:\Windows\system32\AUDIOSES.DLL   , loaded at 0x73180000 - 116224 bytes - 4791a63b - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:42
C:\Windows\System32\MMDevApi.dll   , loaded at 0x731b0000 - 149504 bytes - 4791a6ed - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:28
C:\Windows\system32\uxtheme.dll    , loaded at 0x733d0000 - 234496 bytes - 4791a783 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:50:10
C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll     , loaded at 0x73640000 - 242744 bytes - 4791a754 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:18
C:\Windows\system32\AVRT.dll       , loaded at 0x744e0000 - 12800 bytes - 4791a655 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:40
C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll     , loaded at 0x74500000 - 39936 bytes - 4791a6c1 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:00
C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.6001.18000_none_5cdbaa5a083979cc\comctl32.dll, loaded at 0x74a80000 - 1684480 bytes - 4791a752 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:47:16
C:\Windows\system32\WINTRUST.dll   , loaded at 0x74c20000 - 171520 bytes - 4791a7c9 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:02
C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll    , loaded at 0x74da0000 - 20480 bytes - 4791a776 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:14
C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll    , loaded at 0x74dc0000 - 108032 bytes - 4791a775 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:10
C:\Windows\system32\MSASN1.dll     , loaded at 0x74de0000 - 59904 bytes - 4549bd41 - file date is 11/2/2006 11:46:08
C:\Windows\system32\CRYPT32.dll    , loaded at 0x74e00000 - 977408 bytes - 4791a76d - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:50
C:\Windows\system32\POWRPROF.dll   , loaded at 0x74f00000 - 97280 bytes - 4791a780 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:50:18
C:\Windows\system32\OLEACC.dll     , loaded at 0x74f20000 - 215040 bytes - 4791a74d - file date is 1/21/2008 04:47:36
C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll      , loaded at 0x74f60000 - 189952 bytes - 4791a7b6 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:14
C:\Windows\system32\DSOUND.dll     , loaded at 0x74fa0000 - 444416 bytes - 4791a6b5 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:00
C:\Windows\syswow64\Secur32.dll    , loaded at 0x752b0000 - 76800 bytes - 4791a783 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:10
C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.DLL        , loaded at 0x75310000 - 23552 bytes - 4791a783 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:08
C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll   , loaded at 0x75320000 - 798720 bytes - 4791a64b - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:50
C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll      , loaded at 0x753f0000 - 501760 bytes - 4791a776 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:20
C:\Windows\syswow64\SETUPAPI.dll   , loaded at 0x75470000 - 1590272 bytes - 4791a754 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:36
C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll   , loaded at 0x75600000 - 563200 bytes - 4791a74f - file date is 1/21/2008 04:50:02
C:\Windows\syswow64\SHELL32.dll    , loaded at 0x75690000 - 11580416 bytes - 4810129c - file date is 4/24/2008 06:58:22
C:\Windows\syswow64\IMAGEHLP.dll   , loaded at 0x761a0000 - 153088 bytes - 4791a709 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:47:46
C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll      , loaded at 0x76250000 - 302080 bytes - 47be573e - file date is 2/22/2008 07:01:52
C:\Windows\syswow64\WLDAP32.dll    , loaded at 0x76410000 - 289280 bytes - 4791a7de - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:18
C:\Windows\syswow64\PSAPI.DLL      , loaded at 0x76460000 - 12288 bytes - 4549bd99 - file date is 11/2/2006 11:46:14
C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll     , loaded at 0x76470000 - 680448 bytes - 4791a727 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:04
C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll     , loaded at 0x765b0000 - 179200 bytes - 4791a798 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:40
C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll     , loaded at 0x765e0000 - 648192 bytes - 4791a783 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:22
C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll        , loaded at 0x766b0000 -  8192 bytes - 4791a7a4 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:24
C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll    , loaded at 0x766c0000 - 351744 bytes - 4791a75c - file date is 1/21/2008 04:49:10
C:\Windows\syswow64\CLBCatQ.DLL    , loaded at 0x767f0000 - 523776 bytes - 4791a66f - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:42
C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll   , loaded at 0x76890000 - 855552 bytes - 4791a81d - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:02
C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL      , loaded at 0x769a0000 - 116224 bytes - 4791a781 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:48:32
C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll     , loaded at 0x76a00000 - 677376 bytes - 48002cd4 - file date is 4/12/2008 05:30:30
C:\Windows\syswow64\MSCTF.dll      , loaded at 0x76b40000 - 806912 bytes - 4791a720 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:50:06
C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll      , loaded at 0x76c10000 - 1315328 bytes - 4791a74c - file date is 1/21/2008 04:50:10
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll      , loaded at 0x77100000 - 1165688 bytes - 4791a783 - file date is 1/21/2008 04:50:02

WAS KANN ICH DAGEGEN TUN?


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*



Floletni schrieb:


> Das Add-On ist zwar schon lange draußen, aber ich will das hier doch mal fragen:
> 
> Wie findet ihr das Balancing seit dem die Briten da sind?


 
Die Balance ist wirklich. Deshalb spiele ich fast nur gegen die CPU.


----------



## Firefighter45 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

COH und Balancing das ist ein ganz besonderes Thema, ich persönlich finde das es nich soo schlecht ist wie immer behauptet wird, schon gar nicht das die Briten soo stark sind, wenn überhaupt was unfair ist dann die PE Inf.

Die ist echt heftig, aber dennoch klein zubekommen, zb. MG, Sniper und M8 (ist natürlich leichter gesagt als getan).

Das einzige was unbedingt noch abgestellt werden MUSS, ist das sch… Drophacking , das machst ein fast geniales spiel kaputt.


----------



## hallihalli92 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Company of Heroes Sammelthread*

Also ich finde das Balancing im Moment recht gut. Jedoch sollte noch einiges verändert werden. Ich finde das die Commandos der Briten einfach zu stark sind, mit ihrer Rauchtarnung und den Sprengladungen, da sollte man noch ein wenig dran feilen. 
Zum Thema Drophacking:
Ich empfinde es als eine Frechheit wenn man fair gesiegt hat gegen seinen Gegner und der dann durch Drophacking die Niederlage in seiner Statistik verhindert und zudem noch einen Sieg gutgeschrieben bekommt und man selber sogar eine Niederlage bekommt. Da sollte Relic wirklich mal dran was ändern, wenn man die Spieler von CoH nicht an andere Spiele verlieren will.


----------



## Floletni (21. November 2008)

@Fire-Fighter45

Bei dir merkt man es ja das du oft Allies spielst. Klar ist das die Welt in Ordnung. DANK RECOURCEN SHARING!!! Da können die Allierten nur noch ein drittel der Map haben, bekommen aber genau so viel wie die Deutschen? Ich weiß ja nicht was daran Balance ist. Und das die PE Inf stark ist halte ich für ein Gerücht (sind ja grad mal 3 Leute ohne Erhöhung). Kommandos gut eingesetzt sind immer besser.


----------



## Firefighter45 (21. November 2008)

Ich spiele mit allen, aber bevorzugt US.
PE Inf. nicht Stark??? Wenn die Inf. Spammer mit max. Waffen Upgrade auftauchen und du da nicht ne Menge MG oder sonst was hast kannst du aber ganz schnell mal den Rückzug antreten.
Und die WE ist umso länger das Spiel dauert auch recht stark, wenn die zu lange das Öl halten kommen die mit Panther, Ostwind und die 2 FETTEN super Panzer (ich sage nur TIGER) und ende ist.
Kommandos sind sooo Stark auch nicht, PE Inf. mit Upgrade und die sind auch schnell weg.
Grundsätzlich ist das Geheule das die oder die anderen ZU stark sind übertrieben, wenn alle das was sie haben gut einsetzten darf sich kaum einer Beschwerden.
Das schlimmste in dem Spiel ist und bleibt das sch… Drophacking, nur das ist ein Problem.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (23. November 2008)

was is diese drophacking eigentlich kann mir das mal bitte jemand erklären


----------



## Floletni (23. November 2008)

@B4umkuch3n
Dophacker die Leute die das Spiel verlassen. Das Spiel bei den anderen nicht weiter geht und sie aufgeben müssen. Der Drophacker bekommt dann nen Sieg zugeschrieben

@FireFighter
1. Hat die PE keine Tiger.
2. Bekommt er zwei Panther nach dem er erstmal alles mögliche erforschen muss und meisstens ist da schon das Spiel vorbei.
3.PE hat keine Ostwind. Max. Wirbelwinds und die sind schlecht gepanzert und schruppen kaum Inf.
Und wenn er dich mit Inf zu spamt, warum spamst du nicht zurück. Paar BAR`s ran geholt und weg sind die Sturmgewehrträger. Und schonml was von Artillerie gehört?


----------



## Sash (23. November 2008)

ich hatte op. fronts gespielt und fand von den nazis den panther echt klasse.. vorallem mit voller panzerung und schaden.. das ding war fast unkaputtbar.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (23. November 2008)

jo panther sind schon geil
obwohl ich die strumgeschützte fast lieber mag weil sie günstiger sind und auch schon nach kurzer zeit verfügbar
nervt zwar ein bisl das die ein festes geschütz haben aber sonst sind die geil


----------



## Firefighter45 (23. November 2008)

Floletni schrieb:


> @B4umkuch3n
> Dophacker die Leute die das Spiel verlassen. Das Spiel bei den anderen nicht weiter geht und sie aufgeben müssen. Der Drophacker bekommt dann nen Sieg zugeschrieben
> 
> @FireFighter
> ...


 
Weis ich doch alles, du musst nur richtig lesen und schon kann man(n) es verstehen.


----------



## Sash (7. Januar 2009)

huhu hab mal ne frage.. hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. als ich damals vor einem jahr meinen neuen rechner zusammenstellte war beim mb, asus formula 2 irgendwas opposing fronts dabei, was ich auch durchspielte, eine kampagne war aber gesperrt. nun hatte ich vor ein paar monaten meine hd formatiert und das spiel seitdem auch nicht mehr drauf gehabt. da ja bald das 2. add on kommt dachte ich mir spiel doch das hauptspiel mal durch, also bestellte ich dies für 10€ bei amazon. habs heute installiert und erstmal alle updates runtergeladen, dann beim ersten start kam die konto abfrage, ich hab mein altes konto dafür aktiviert und den schlüssel hinzugefügt, nun stehen da 2 keys logerischerweise drin, einmal CoH und CoH Opposing Fronts, stimmt ja auch. nun sieht das hauptmenue aber total nach opposing fronts aus obwohl ich dies gar nicht installiert hab, es gibt 3 kapitel wovon eine auch bei OF dabei war.. ist mit dem hinzufügen der updates und des keys irgendwie nun alles im spiel drin ohne das ich das add on installieren müßte? weiß da einer was?


----------



## Firefighter45 (7. Januar 2009)

Also eigentlich brauchst du nur Opposing Fronts Installieren die ganzen Patches drauf und die Keys eingeben, also nicht CoH und OF, nur OF und dann kannst du die 3 Kampagnen Spielen und auch die 4 Fraktionen, das Menü hat dann natürlich die Optik von OF das ist ok so.


----------



## seiLaut (8. Januar 2009)

Firefighter-45 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich brauchst du nur Opposing Fronts Installieren die ganzen Patches drauf und die Keys eingeben, also nicht CoH und OF, nur OF und dann kannst du die 3 Kampagnen Spielen und auch die 4 Fraktionen, das Menü hat dann natürlich die Optik von OF das ist ok so.


So würde man normalerweise vorgehen. Musste ich aber auch erst mühsam rausfinden, nachdem ich erst das Hauptspiel und dann OF darüber installierte.
@Sash: Wenn alle 3 spielbar sind, hats geklappt. Wenn OF nicht installiert wäre, wäre diese ausgegraut und nicht startbar.


----------



## Sash (8. Januar 2009)

naja of ist ja nicht installiert, nur das hauptspiel..


----------



## B4umkuch3n (8. Januar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> naja of ist ja nicht installiert, nur das hauptspiel..


wenn du sagst du hast alle patches runtergeladen dann müsste da auch einer mit 1.7gb dabei gewesen sein und dieser enthält die datein con OF damit du auch mit OFlern im MP zocken kannst.
wenn du dann noch den OF key eingibts kannst du selbst auch alle inhalte aus OF benutzen


----------



## Sash (8. Januar 2009)

ah so gut danke..


----------



## willy (9. Januar 2009)

Firefighter-45 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich brauchst du nur Opposing Fronts Installieren die ganzen Patches drauf und die Keys eingeben, also nicht CoH und OF, nur OF und dann kannst du die 3 Kampagnen Spielen und auch die 4 Fraktionen, das Menü hat dann natürlich die Optik von OF das ist ok so.



so ganz stimmt das nicht, wenn man nur OF hat, hast du nur die PE und die CW, außer du hast schon einen account von vCoH, dann musst du keinen normalen CoH key eingeben


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. Januar 2009)

Wisst ihr ob und wann ein neuer Patch im Anmarsch ist?

Könnt mich gerne adden bin "DerSitzRiese" und meist im Berlin Chat (auch wenn es dort meist sehr kindisch zugeht).


----------



## hallihalli92 (9. Januar 2009)

Also es läuft gerade die Playtest-Beta zum neuen Patch. Eigentlich müsste in nächster Zeit der neue Patch erscheinen. Oder Relic macht es so und released ihn mit Tales of Valor zusammen.


----------



## Firefighter45 (9. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> so ganz stimmt das nicht, wenn man nur OF hat, hast du nur die PE und die CW, außer du hast schon einen account von vCoH, dann musst du keinen normalen CoH key eingeben


 
Ist mir auch klar , ich meinte ja auch das man nicht beide installieren muss wenn man es neu installiert, einfach OF drauf Keys eingeben und gut is.


----------



## willy (9. Januar 2009)

hallihalli92 schrieb:


> Also es läuft gerade die Playtest-Beta zum neuen Patch. Eigentlich müsste in nächster Zeit der neue Patch erscheinen. Oder Relic macht es so und released ihn mit Tales of Valor zusammen.



dieser Playtest-beta schrott läuft schon seit 4 monaten...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. Januar 2009)

willy schrieb:


> dieser Playtest-beta schrott läuft schon seit 4 monaten...



Ich hoffe die bekommen es bald mal gebacken.

Wie heißt ihr alle im Spiel?


----------



## hallihalli92 (9. Januar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die bekommen es bald mal gebacken.
> 
> Wie heißt ihr alle im Spiel?



Naja lieber sie lassen sich jetzt Zeit und und es kommt etwas anständiges bei raus, als wenn sie jetzt schnell was hinfuschen.

Im Spiel heiße ich AX126hallihalli (Clanaccount;www.AntroX.de) oder hallihalli2


----------



## willy (9. Januar 2009)

hallihalli92 schrieb:


> Naja lieber sie lassen sich jetzt Zeit und und es kommt etwas anständiges bei raus, als wenn sie jetzt schnell was hinfuschen.
> 
> Im Spiel heiße ich AX126hallihalli (Clanaccount;www.AntroX.de) oder hallihalli2



die bekommen es nie wieder so hin, wie 1.71, das warn noch zeiten


----------



## Floletni (14. Januar 2009)

War auch neulich geschockt als ich Brite gezockt hab und gesehen hab das ich von nem Mittleren Punkt mit LKW *34* Muni bekommen hab. Das bekommt man als Deutscher mit mit nem hohen Punkt und dem Kasten oben drauf noch nicht mal hin. Da sieht maa mal wieder das Balancing. Die 1.71  Version war wirklich ein Traum. Ich hab es zwar immer nur auf LAN´s gezockt aber man konnte sagen das es ausgeglichen war


----------



## B4umkuch3n (14. Januar 2009)

Floletni schrieb:


> War auch neulich geschockt als ich Brite gezockt hab und gesehen hab das ich von nem Mittleren Punkt mit LKW *34* Muni bekommen hab. Das bekommt man als Deutscher mit mit nem hohen Punkt und dem Kasten oben drauf noch nicht mal hin. Da sieht maa mal wieder das Balancing. Die 1.71  Version war wirklich ein Traum. Ich hab es zwar immer nur auf LAN´s gezockt aber man konnte sagen das es ausgeglichen war


du musst aber bedenken das sie den LKW nur 1mal haben und man die posten mehrfach bauen kann


----------



## Floletni (14. Januar 2009)

LKW auf ein hohen Benzin-Punkt und man bekommt schon mal das bestimmt so seine 45+ rein. Versuche mal das bei den Deutschen zu schaffen. Für*1* Posten braucht man 200 Arbeitskraft. Dieser geht schneller kaputt als nen LKW(glaub der überlebt auch ne V1, was mal wieder Relic verständniss ist). Am Ende hat man immer noch nicht mehr aus den Punkt geholt. Bei nem niedrigen sind es +3.
Außerdem hat der brite meist nen Ami-Mate der auch Punkte bauen kann.


----------



## hallihalli92 (14. Januar 2009)

Das üble finde ich vorallem, dass der Brite gleich am Anfang (besonders im 1on1) seinen Truck abbaut, auf nen hohen Munni- oder Fuelpoint fährt und erstmal ordentlich Ressourcen reinbekommt. Als Wehrmacht kann man nicht so schnell mal 200Manpower aufbringen für einen Beobachtungsposten.


----------



## seiLaut (15. Januar 2009)

Ihr müsst aber bedenken, dass es die Produktionsgebäude sind.
Wenn die platt sind, dann ist das Commonwealth richtig im Arsch.

Wenn einer mit seinem ersten LKW durch die Gegend fährt, beseitigen und gewinnen. Der fährt damit aus seiner Deckung raus und ist ungeschützt. Klar, man muss das erst Auskundschaften, aber dann..
Wobei das Commonwealth wirklich stark ist, wenn man es richtig spielen kann, dass muss ich zugeben. Aber sie sind auch nicht einfach zu spielen.


----------



## PinKing (16. Januar 2009)

*Company of Heroes - bekanntes Netzwerkproblem?!*

Hallo!

Ich zocke mit meiner Freundin online im Home-W-Lan (also an einem Router)
Möchte jetzt mein Kumpel übers Internet teilnehmen, wird er gekickt.
Ich kann ünabhängig mit beiden zocken - sowohl aber einer von beiden auf mein Spiel connectet, wird jeweils der andere "verdrängt".

Liegt es daran, dass ich mit der Freundin über einen Router zocke???

natürlich alles Original und korrekt konfiguriert...

Danke für deden Hinweis! Ich steh total auf dem Schlauch...


----------



## Floletni (16. Januar 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Ihr müsst aber bedenken, dass es die Produktionsgebäude sind.
> Wenn die platt sind, dann ist das Commonwealth richtig im Arsch.
> 
> Wenn einer mit seinem ersten LKW durch die Gegend fährt, beseitigen und gewinnen. Der fährt damit aus seiner Deckung raus und ist ungeschützt. Klar, man muss das erst Auskundschaften, aber dann..
> Wobei das Commonwealth wirklich stark ist, wenn man es richtig spielen kann, dass muss ich zugeben. Aber sie sind auch nicht einfach zu spielen.



Naja so schnell bekommt man den LKW am Anfang des Spiels nicht platt. Erst mit nem Schreck der ne halbe Ewigkeit brauchst gegen den LKW. Und da stehen längst zwei Mörser mit MG`s rum. Wer die richtig beherscht und eine gute Taktik aus "nur das nötigste eingraben und trotzdem offensiv sein" hat ist in ein Spiel dann meist der Chef. Deswegen fürchte ich auch langsam dieses Volk. Einfach in letzter Zeit zu schlechte erfahrung gemacht. Obwohl sie sich auch nicht einfach spielen lassen.


----------



## davidenine (16. Januar 2009)

Moin!
Hat CoH einen guten Singleplayer Modus?Lege darauf Wert und kaufe mir dann das Spiel vielleicht morgen.
Und lohnt sich das Add-on?


----------



## hallihalli92 (16. Januar 2009)

Also der Singleplayer von CoH ist auf jeden Fall zu empfhelen. Bei der Grundversion kommandierst du  eine amerikansische Einheit in der Normandy und nimmtst am D-Day teil, eroberst eine V2-Startrampe etc... Alle Missonen sind klasse inszeniert und sind immer abwechsulungsreich (Mal hat man nur ein paar Fallschirmjäger, ein anderes mal das Kommando über eine Panzereinheit). Ob sich das Add-On lohnt muss du wissen, weil man hat halt zwei neue Fraktionen und dazu jeweils auch eine Kampagne die auch sehr gut ist. Einmal kämpfst du mit den Briten um Caen und in der anderen Kampgane mit der Panzerelite in den Niederlanden und versuchtst die Operation Market Garden zu verhindern. Leider sind die Kampagen von Opposing Fronts nur etwa halb so lang wie die der Hauptversion aber dafür sind es ja zwei. Ich würde dir empfhelen ersteinmal nur die Grundversion zu kaufen und wenn es dir gefällt, kannst du dir ja auch noch Opposing Fronts zulegen.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (16. Januar 2009)

hallihalli92 schrieb:


> Also der Singleplayer von CoH ist auf jeden Fall zu empfhelen. Bei der Grundversion kommandierst du  eine amerikansische Einheit in der Normandy und nimmtst am D-Day teil, eroberst eine V2-Startrampe etc... Alle Missonen sind klasse inszeniert und sind immer abwechsulungsreich (Mal hat man nur ein paar Fallschirmjäger, ein anderes mal das Kommando über eine Panzereinheit). Ob sich das Add-On lohnt muss du wissen, weil man hat halt zwei neue Fraktionen und dazu jeweils auch eine Kampagne die auch sehr gut ist. Einmal kämpfst du mit den Briten um Caen und in der anderen Kampgane mit der Panzerelite in den Niederlanden und versuchtst die Operation Market Garden zu verhindern. Leider sind die Kampagen von Opposing Fronts nur etwa halb so lang wie die der Hauptversion aber dafür sind es ja zwei. Ich würde dir empfhelen ersteinmal nur die Grundversion zu kaufen und wenn es dir gefällt, kannst du dir ja auch noch Opposing Fronts zulegen.


genau
kann nur zustimmen
ist wirklich supoer das spiel


----------



## davidenine (17. Januar 2009)

Hab mir jetzt die normale Version für nen 10er gekauft.Nach dem Tutorial muss ich sagen:Hammerspiel!Gameplay und Präsentation sind auf sehr hohem Niveau und außerdem ist das Spiel actionreicher als ich gedacht habe.Hab ja zu viel Taktik ala Sudden Strike befürchtet,aber is zum glück sehr ausgewogen.Ich werde mir definitiv auch das Add-On kaufen demnächst.Das Spiel ist echt gut.
Hab auch noch ein paar Fragen:
1.Unterstützt CoH Mehrkernprozzesoren?
2. Gibt es einen Patch um die Zensur rückgängig zu machen?(N.zi)
3. Wie lässt sich die Versionsnummer einsehen?
4. Kann man auch eine Englishe Sprachausgabe auswählen?


----------



## hallihalli92 (17. Januar 2009)

1. Zwei Kerne müsste es auf jeden Fall unterstützen, ob vier denke ich mal eher nicht.
2. Da es in CoH keine Zensur gibt, existiert auch kein Uncutpatch.
3. Müsste eigentlich im Hauptmenü stehen.
4. Im Spiel direkt nicht, aber hier kann man sich Sprachpakete runterladen.


----------



## davidenine (17. Januar 2009)

Gut,Danke.
Ich hab aber in der OGDB gelesen das in der Kampagne die Wörter Nazi durch was anderes ersetzt wurden.Ist aber nicht so wichtig.
Lg
DavideNiNe


----------



## seiLaut (18. Januar 2009)

Das beste in CoH finde ich immer noch, wenn die MG-Infantrie sich in Häusern befindet.
Wie sie das MG abbauen, durchs Haus latschen und an einem anderem Fenster wieder aufbauen, um den Gegner unter Beschuss zu nehmen. Soviel Detail gabs vorher nicht. 

Kauf dir auf jedenfall noch das Addon, wenn du das Hauptspiel durch hast. Du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## davidenine (18. Januar 2009)

Werde ich nächste Woche machen,vielleicht schon morgen.Und Tales of Valor kauf ich mir auch noch wenns rauskommt.
Ist eigentlich schon ein 2. Teil in Arbeit?


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo! CoH ist das beste Spiel, das ich kenne. Aber die Balance lässt wirklich zu wünschen übrig. Es ist nicht akzeptabel, dass die Briten ihre Stellungen wieder abbauen können, um das Bevoelkerungslimit einhalten zu koennen. Dann haben sie die Moeglichkeit die feindliche Basis mit sehr viel artillerie zu zerstoeren und die deutschen haben kurz nach Beginn schon keine Chance mehr. Dafuer sorgen auch noch die vielen Geschuetze, die einen Befreiungsschlag unmoeglich machen.


----------



## davidenine (18. Januar 2009)

Wo finde ich den CoH  v1.71 to v2.1.0.1 Patch als Torrent?Ich benötige ihn für die Deutsche Version(Pegi und USK zeichen auf der Verpackung)
Der Patch hat nämlich mehr als 1 GB,weshalb der Torrent sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## Floletni (18. Januar 2009)

@davidenime

Es gibt Skinpacks (auch welche in deutschsprachigen Foren) wo du authentische Flaggenherbekommst


----------



## davidenine (18. Januar 2009)

Eine weitere Frage:
Kann man das Add On Opposing Fronts auch ohne Cd spielen?? Ich hab nämlich gemerkt das das beim Hauptspiel geht,wäre cool wenn das AddOn da gleichziehen würde.Leider ist das heute ja sehr selten.Mann kann natürlich einen Crack draufmachen,aber das will ich nicht.


----------



## dune (18. Januar 2009)

> Schon zuvor kommt es jedoch bei einigen Spielern zu ersten Problemen: Firewall und AntiViren-Programme wollen deaktiviert sein, damit die Installation sich erfolgreich beenden könne – die Kopierschutz-Überwachung beginnt also jetzt schon vor dem Start des eigentlichen Spiels – was genau an Daten übertragen wird, darüber schweigt sich das Spiel und auch der THQ-Support (Zitat: „Sie müssen uns da vertrauen“) aus, eine Datenschutz-Information fehlt vollkommen.
> 
> Dies ist umso bedauerlicher, als dass „Company of Heroes“ ursprünglich komplett ohne einen Kopierschutz auskam: Erst mit Version 1.6 wurde von den Spielern gefordert, ein Relic Online Profil zu erstellen (mit welchem der CD-Key verknüpft wird), um den Titel auch ohne CD im Laufwerk starten zu können.
> 
> ...



Quelle: eXp Review - Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts (PC Games) - Test

Also kurzum: Ja, unter gewissen Bedingungen


----------



## davidenine (18. Januar 2009)

Aha,man kann also ohne CD spielen solange man eine Verbindung zum inet hat.Finde ich schlechter gelöst als beim Originalspiel aber okay.Neue Patches verändern diesbezüglich nix oder?


----------



## willy (19. Januar 2009)

delete me


----------



## davidenine (19. Januar 2009)

Gibt es echt keine Möglichkeit den 1.71 auf 2.101 Patch schnell runterzuladen?Bei mir würde das sonst 13 Stunden dauern.(viel zu lang!!)


----------



## hallihalli92 (19. Januar 2009)

Hmm schneller runterladen nicht unbedingt, aber du könntest warten bis du dir OF holst, dann installierst du OF und brauchst nur von 2.101 auf 2.501 oder so patchen.


----------



## davidenine (19. Januar 2009)

Das is ja cool.Hab eh vor mir das Game zu kaufen.Ich hab auch gelesen das das Zusammenspiel zwischen dem Originalspiel und dem Add-On verbessert werden soll.


----------



## dune (20. Januar 2009)

davidenine schrieb:


> Aha,man kann also ohne CD spielen solange man eine Verbindung zum inet hat.Finde ich schlechter gelöst als beim Originalspiel aber okay.Neue Patches verändern diesbezüglich nix oder?


Nein.


----------



## hallihalli92 (20. Januar 2009)

Alles bei mir funktioniert das ^^


----------



## Dudalus (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo


Hab folgendes Prob:



Starte CoH, lade kampagne und dann bleibt der Bildschirminhalt von Coh schwarz ( Nicht der Bildschirm, das Spiel!) Ich sehe nur den Coh-Mauszeiger.

Komme aber wieder zu Windows zurück. Tutorial geht und wenn ich die Savegames aus dem Ordner rausnehme und neu anfange, dann auch.
Will aber nicht neu anfangen(hab so nen coolen Schützengraben-hab mich voll verschanzt)

wer kann mir helfen?

Nivea GTX260
Intel 2180
2GB  DDR2 800 MHz Kingston
ASUS P5Q PRO
Win XP SP2
Auflösung 1280x 756 (stimmt das?)

thx


----------



## Floletni (22. März 2009)

Dann fang halt neu an. So pralle fand ich die Kampagne jetzt auch nicht. Spiel lieber im Internet. Und da wirst du auch sehen was du von deinen "coolen" Schützgraben hast.


----------



## Oberboss (28. März 2009)

Ich habe mal ne Frage wegen der Saves. Ist da auch der Kampagnenfortschritt mit drinnen und die erreichten Medaillen.
Ich habe nämlich vor, mein altes Betriebssystem noch einmal zu installieren und möchte den Kampagnenfortschritt und die Medaillen auch gerne behalten.


----------



## Firefighter45 (29. März 2009)

Oberboss schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage wegen der Saves. Ist da auch der Kampagnenfortschritt mit drinnen und die erreichten Medaillen.
> Ich habe nämlich vor, mein altes Betriebssystem noch einmal zu installieren und möchte den Kampagnenfortschritt und die Medaillen auch gerne behalten.


 
JA, müsste alles noch da sein, die Sachen sind in Savegames/RelicCOH/Campaigns/coh


----------



## Maschine311 (14. April 2009)

Hey, komme mal mit in den Thread, da ich eihgentlich ein riesen Fan von dem Game bin.
Hätte da auch gleich mal ne Frage.
Gibt es Opposing Front und Tales of ... eigentlich in Steelbook version?
Suche jetzt schon einige Zeit kann aber nichts finden, hat da von euch einer schonmal gesehen?

gruß
M311


----------



## Firefighter45 (14. April 2009)

Soviel ich weiß gibt es das nur beim ersten teil, ich glaube nicht dass es noch bei ToV kommen wird sonst lässt sich der extrem niedrige Preis ja net halten.
Vielleicht bringen die ja bald ne Edition wo alle 3 Teile drin sind mit irgendwelchen Extras.


----------



## Oberboss (20. April 2009)

Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung wann die Ostfrontmod rauskommen soll, die sind anscheinend schon ewig in der finalen Phase und ich hätte mal extrem Bock auf eine kleine Abwechslung, gegen die Amis sind die deutschen Panzer ja außer Konkurrenz.


----------



## Flo2409 (21. April 2009)

Mal ne Frage an alle Tales of Valor Spieler. Der "Direct-Fire" Modus, lässt der sich auch im Multiplayer nutzen?

Danke


----------



## Floletni (24. April 2009)

Nein den gibts nur in der Kampagne, Flo.

Zum Ostfront Mod: die haben wegen den ganzen Patches Probleme gehabt. Hat halt den ihre arbeit verzögert. Er sollte aber langsam rauskommen.


----------



## hallihalli92 (24. April 2009)

Direct Fire kann auch im Multiplayer benutzt werde, jedoch nur im Modus Panzerkrieg.


----------



## spiritual_managment (30. April 2009)

n'abend @ all!

ich habe da ein problem...
habe mit einem freund zusammen meinen rechner neu aufgesetzt. windows xp pro 2002 sp 3, alle updates bis gestern. 

Hardware:

a7n8x-e deluxe
geforce 7900 gs
amd athlon xp 3000+
1gb ram

nun läuft coh 1.00 nicht mehr. ich gehe in s game höre die musik der vorspanne und dann auch die des hauptmenus aber sehe nur schwarz und den mauszeiger im imgamestyle. dann musste ich festellen, dass es bei ALLEN! anderen games auch so ist. die treiber der graka sind sowie directx 9.2irgendwas auch installiert... 

was ist da los?

ich muss dazu sagen dass ich probleme hatte das os zu installieren da die sata platte nicht gefunden wurde. es stellte sich heraus, dass das zugestaubte (jetzt nen neues drin) netzteil krichströme produzierte und der controler aufa hauptplatin den geist aufgegeben hat. also wie schon gesagt neues netzteil und ne ide platte (zum booten) und die sata dazu. läuft alles. nur spiele nicht......

HILFE!

danke schon mal im vorab!

good fight good night!


----------



## spiritual_managment (30. April 2009)

noch weitere hardware schäden?


----------



## spiritual_managment (1. Mai 2009)

ich habe es hinbekommen. der treiber war zu neu. nun laüft es.
ABER:
ich habe es gepatch von 1.00 auf 2.101 und wenn ich nun ins game gehe will er wieder patchen. er läd ihn dann auch runter aber beim installieren bricht er ab weil er meint dass die engine.sga irgenwie nicht passt oder der patch falsch ist. wenn ich dann wieder ins game gehe kann ich nur noch mal den patch runterladen oder zurück zu windows gehen. wie komme ich denn nun wieder ins hauptmenü und in den single player modus oder kann das mit dem patch hinbekommen so dass ich auch im netz zoggn kann...???????


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (1. Mai 2009)

Wenn du die Lan-Verbindug unterbrichtst, kannst du mit eingelegter DVD im Singleplayermodus spielen. So war es bei mir zumindest immer.


----------



## hallihalli92 (2. Mai 2009)

@ spiritual_managment Hast du irgendwelche Skinpacks oder Soundmod´s für CoH installiert? Denn die meisten Patches für CoH lassen sich nur installieren, wenn CoH im ursprünglichem Zustand ist.


----------



## Maschine311 (3. Mai 2009)

So, wollte mich mal ebend mitteilen!

Ich bin kurz vor der Explosion

Habe jetzt coh und OF seit knapp 1,5 J. seit dem ärgere ich mit dem Game rum. Habe grundsetzlich immer Problem mit dem Patchen und anmelden, jedesmal diese enlossen versuche die richtige Reihenfolge zu finden.
Da ich erst CoH in deutsch und OF in englisch hatte, hatte ich schon immer ärger damit welcher patch nun in deutsch welcher in englisch drauf muß. Da dieses Prob nun mit dem neuen Patch wieder war, habe ich kurzer Hand beide Games bei Ebay verkauft und mir beide neu in deutsch geholt.

Jetzt hakt dieses scheiß Game wieder. Über google finde ich nur weinende user, aber keine konkrete Lösung.
Patch 1.0-2.101 geht nicht, weder wenn ich OF voher oder nachher installiere.
Hat irgendjemand da die Reihenfolge Parat wie man genau Patchen muß?
Und sagt bitte nicht ich soll ingame Patchen. Brauche die Patch auch für mein anderen PC und wo der steht gibts kein Netz!

Brauche dringend hilfe!


----------



## ThoR65 (3. Mai 2009)

Musst nicht *weinen*. 
1.) Du brauchst nur CoH OF zu installieren. Von CoH brauchst du nur den Key, den du bei der Kontenerstellung mit eingibst (unter punkt "weitere Keys").
2.) Wenn du ingame patchst, werden die Patchdateien auf der Festplatte gespeichert. Bei Vista: C:\Benutzer\Name\Dokumente\MyGames\Company of Heroes\Patch.
Es dürfte ein leichtes sein, diese Dateien auf einen USB-Stick oder einer DVD zu speichern, damit man sie im Bedarfsfall zur Hand hat.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## michelthemaster (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen, meine Hardware siehe Signatur. Ich bekomme immer wieder eine Meldung "zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher", und dann will Windows CoH beenden (CoH Tales of Valor mein ich). Nutze Vista Buisness 32 Bit, hab also 3 GB Ram, spiele mit allem auf ultra, dass scollen ist naja, manchmal nicht flüßig trotz auf 3,7 laufenden Phenom. Hin und wieder stürzt das Spiel dann auch ab... Kann ja wohl nicht sein das das so viel Ram braucht, hab auch nicht viel auf im Hintergrund, außer AVG Anitvirus, Steam.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (16. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ein Problem: CoH will bei mir nur im Fenster laufen. Ich hab schon den Treiber neuinstalliert, ohne dass es eine Besserung gibt.


----------



## Otep (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem...

Habe mir vor kurzen die COH - Anthology gekauft...

läuft alles soweit ganz gut, bis auf 2 Probleme...
Wenn ich meinen CPU (Q6600) auf 3,6 GHz laufen lassen bekomme ich ab und an nen Bluescreen, mit 3,2GHz läufts... aber is auch nur bei diesem Spiel so...
Das andere ist, das das ich als Bildschirm nen 26" LCD nutzte... Auflösung 1360x768, angeschlossen ist das ganze über ein HDMI Kabel... habe auch bei keinem Spiel damit Probleme bis auf COH...
Hier kann das Bild nicht dargestellt werden (im Vollbildmodus). Im Fenstermodus geht es... um das also Spielen zu können muss ich das HDMI Kabel wegstecken und ein normales RBG Kabel nehmen, damit läufts, sieht aber Peng aus...

Nun, was kann man tun... habe schon alles versucht, nur leider ohne Erfolg.

Zum Bluescreen Problem:
- alle 3d Murkse laufen mit 3,6 GHz
- alle Spiele laufen so
- Prime 95 auch usw...

________________________________________________


Zum anderen würde mich Interessieren wer es hier Online spielt...
Ich möchte schon behaupten das ich recht gut und fix bin, aber ich komme nicht dahinter wie sehr viele drei mal so schnell bauen als ich es tue 


MFG

Otep


----------



## Maschine311 (26. Mai 2009)

Also, auch wenn CoH ein älteres Game ist, ist das ganz schön Hardware fressend. Habe mit meinem E6600 und ner 8800GTX in großen Kampfszenen doch den ein oder anderen Ruckler gehabt und dann und wann ist das Game abgestürzt oder einfach hängen geblieben. Habe es auf 1680x1050 auf volle Pulle gezockt ausser AA +AF auf null! Habe seit gestern ein neues Sys. Q9550 mit GTX 285 + 8GB 1066er Ram, das ganze Paniert mit Win 7 RC 64Bit. Bin mal gespannt ob das Game immer noch ruckelt. Sollte ja laut tests schon aufgrund von 64Bit OS ca. 20% schneller sein. Sobald ich es teste lass ich euch es wissen!


----------



## Otep (7. Juni 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem...
> 
> Habe mir vor kurzen die COH - Anthology gekauft...



Also, habe das Problem mit der Auflösung habe ich gelöst...

Liegt an der Einstellung Schattenqualität... die darf nicht auf Ultra sondern muss auf High stehen. Hängt mit DX 10 zusammen...

Für das andere Problem habe ich noch keine Lösung ^^


----------



## Maschine311 (11. Juni 2009)

Und shon wieder breche ich gleich!
Man das gibts doch nicht, jetzt kommt ständig ein Fensten mit dem neuen Patch 2.600 ich habe es bereit von 3 verschiedenen Quellen geladen und mit den anderen Patch zusammen nacheinander installier. Trotzdem kommt dieses Fenste immer wieder obwohl es schon drauf ist. der automatische updater stand gestern schon 45min. ohne das sich was bewegte. Jetzt zieht er wenigstens schon mal in Game. Ich kann es echt niht verstehen, habe noch nie in meinem Leben so ein ******* gesehen mit den Patches bei einm Game.

Weiß jemand was, da nun wieder los ist? laufe schonwiedr Blutrot an!


----------



## lordofthe1337 (30. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich hauche dem Thread mal wieder Leben ein.
Hat jemand Lust in nächster Zeit auf ein paar 4vs4 Matches?


----------



## Floletni (7. August 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> Liegt an der Einstellung Schattenqualität... die darf nicht auf Ultra sondern muss auf High stehen. Hängt mit DX 10 zusammen...



Da hamse Murks gemacht (und bis heute noch nicht mal es bei nem Patch richtig gemacht). Eigentlich ist die Schattenqualität die Shaderqualität. Da DX10 erst durch ein Patch nachgereicht wurde, und das ganze Spiel auf DX9 basiert, ist der DX 10 Modus ziemlich fressend und für jeden nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## ThoR65 (7. August 2009)

Floletni schrieb:


> Da hamse Murks gemacht (und bis heute noch nicht mal es bei nem Patch richtig gemacht). Eigentlich ist die Schattenqualität die Shaderqualität. Da DX10 erst durch ein Patch nachgereicht wurde, und das ganze Spiel auf DX9 basiert, ist der DX 10 Modus ziemlich fressend und für jeden nicht zu empfehlen.


 
Hi Floletni,
deine Empfehlung kann ich iwie nicht teilen. Bei mir läuft CoH unter dem DX10 Modus mit Höchsteinstellungen in einem 8 Playergame mit 35-50 Fps.
Hättest Du geschrieben: "*der DX10 Modus ist ziemlich Hardwarefordernd und daher nicht jeden zu empfehlen*", würde Deine Aussage anders klingen. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## NoLimit (7. August 2009)

Der DX Modus ist richtig gut spielbar für viele Systeme wenn man das Game mit der Option "nolitter" startet. Die massig hinzugefügten Objekte hauptsächlich Steine zerren wahrscheinlich am VRAM. Ohne diese Objekte sieht DX10 auch gut aus : CoH


----------



## Oberboss (15. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zum Gameplay. Und zwar kriegt der Gegner immer mehr Arbeitskraft als ich. Das ist so mies. Ich habe so gut wie alle Territorien unter meiner Kontrolle und am Ende auch zehnmal so viel Munition und Treibstoff wie der Gegner, aber Arbeitskraft hat er trotzdem 4000 mehr. Woran liegt das denn?

mfg


----------



## hallihalli92 (15. August 2009)

Ich nehme mal an du spielst gegen eine Experten-CPU. In diesem Fall bekommt die CPU mehr Ressourcen als du, damit es ein wenig fordener ist gegen diese zu spielen.


----------



## Oberboss (15. August 2009)

Habe da soweit ich weiß gegen was schweres gespielt. Aber okay, kann man also nichts gegen machen, naja, was solls.

mfg


----------



## Floletni (23. August 2009)

Find ich nen bissl krank wenn ich das sagen darf. Eine 88er von mir hatte mal um die 50 panzer auf den Gewissen gehabt. Frag mich nicht was die sonst noch abgeschossen hat.


----------



## nobbi77 (26. August 2009)

Ich habe mir den neuesten Nvidia-treiber runtergladen und nun kann ich CoH auf 1920X1080 spielen, alles auf Ultra/High und 16Xq....
Vorher stürzte es ab, trotz Q6700@3,33 und 2X GTX 260 im SLI


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (5. September 2009)

Hat von euch einer Erfahrungen mit dem Editor ?
Dann klick mal hier.


----------



## Otep (5. September 2009)

Also ich habe immer noch viele Probleme mit dem Spiel... wir spielen immer zu dritt oder zu viert... habe des öfteren Sync Fehler, BSOD oder BtD's...

Haben auch schon viel versucht... Patche manuell installiert, Onboard Nw deaktiviert und über ne PCI Nw Karte gedaddeld... den RelicDownloder aus usw... das Spiel is einfach ein Bug für sich ^^

Habe schon sämtliche Treiber versucht... momentan habe ich die Grafik auf Hoch und AA aus... damit geht's einiger maßen...


----------



## Oberboss (9. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe nur mal ne kurze Frage zur Eastern Front Mod. Ist die schon draußen? Kann man die irgendwo runterladen? und ich habe noch die Mod Heeresgruppe Nord drauf, kann ich die nach der Installation von der EF-Mod auch noch zocken?

mfg


----------



## Floletni (10. September 2009)

Nein er ist noch nciht draußen. Man kann ihn auch noch nicht runter laden. Er soll aber noch diese Jahr kommen. ABer nur die Russen. Das Ostheer wird dann irgendwann nachgereicht.

Jeder Mod hat seine extra Exe drüfte keine Probleme bereiten wenn 2 Mods drauf sind.


----------



## Oberboss (10. September 2009)

Danke, na dann muss ich mich noch ein bissl mit der Heeresgruppe Nord gedulden .

Die Ammiranger sind einfach der hammer....


----------



## Opheliac (10. September 2009)

Oberboss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe nur mal ne kurze Frage zur Eastern Front Mod. Ist die schon draußen? Kann man die irgendwo runterladen? und ich habe noch die Mod Heeresgruppe Nord drauf, kann ich die nach der Installation von der EF-Mod auch noch zocken?
> 
> mfg


 Nein Eastern Front sollte im Herbst kommen verspätet sich aber. Ja soweit ich weiß müßte es danach auch noch gehen. Ich hab nebenbei auch noch Blitzkrieg Mod und European Theater 44 drauf läuft alles ohne Propleme. 
http://forum.hq-coh.com/index.php/topic,17185.0.html
http://www.easternfront.org/


----------



## CoHGamer (18. Oktober 2009)

Soo hallo erstmal ich habe eine problem.Mein Bruder hat mir Company of Heroes Opposing fronts mit gebracht.Ich habe es installiert.Der setup sagte das mein system für das Spiel reicht da stand also Okay.Ich gehe in Tutorial mode und was sehe ich?? nichts alle spieler sind verschwunden nur die maps sind da.(die spieler sind auch da man sieht sie nur nicht was kann ich machen)?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. Oktober 2009)

was haste fürn Rechner? Wir können nicht hellsehen.


----------



## Maschine311 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hey, Jungs von was für Mods sprecht ihr da. Herresgruppe Nord, Blitzkrieg Mod und Euro. Theater 44
Kenne ich alles garnicht. Was ist das und wie funzt das, würde gerne mehr erfahren???


----------



## Opheliac (21. Oktober 2009)

Dann schau hier. Mods


----------



## Maschine311 (22. Oktober 2009)

Oha, bin gerade fleißig am Saugen, aber die Install ist wohl etwas schwieriger! Evt. brauche ich da nochmal hilfe!


----------



## Opheliac (22. Oktober 2009)

Nö geht einfach, bei Blitzkrieg Mod ist ein Installer dabei. Und die ohne Installer gehen auch einfach zu installieren.


----------



## Maschine311 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ok Blitzkrieg istalliere ich gerade! Bei den anderen muß man die ordner kopieren und einfügen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe!
Bei einigen Mods sind auch noch mal so ein paar patches dabei um Bugfixe zu ändern, wenn ich da bin melde ich mich nochmal!


----------



## Oberboss (22. Oktober 2009)

Gibts wenigsten BotB für Patch 2.6. ich hab mal gesucht und net gefunden?


----------



## Hummel110 (23. Oktober 2009)

Moin erstma 

so ich gib es zu das ich ein noob bin weil ich es einfach nicht gebacken bekomme diesen scheis coh Herresgruppe nord mod zu installieren obwohl ich alles gemacht hab was in der anweisung steht  bloß wenn ich dann das ziel der verknüfung eingebe kommt immer die meldung das ich den pfad über prüfen soll der ist net richtig oder so obwohl ich den genau so eingegeben hab wie es in der anweisung steht  das nervt 

also bitte ich euch  mir einen rat zu geben oder am besten die installation noch ma aufführlich zu erklären wäre sehr dankbar 

lg Hummel110


----------



## Opheliac (23. Oktober 2009)

Für Botb dauerts nicht mehr lange bis ein ein Patch für 2.6 und Tov kommt. Siehe hier:http://forum.hq-coh.com/index.php/topic,1818.2430.html
und hier:http://www.moddb.com/mods/battle-of-the-bulge/news/back-to-the-front

Mach nochmal eine Verknüpfung der Reliccoh.exe aus deinem Coh Ordner auf den Desktop. Öffne
mit Rechtklick darauf die Eigenschaften da müßte bei Ziel zum Beispiel: "C:\Program Files (x86)\THQ\Company of Heroes\RelicCOH.exe"  stehen. Einfach  -mod HeeresgruppeNord -dev (mit Leerzeichen nach RelicCoh.exe") dahinterschreiben.


----------



## DarkMo (23. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie fehlt mir hier ne spiele vorstellung mit bildern und eventuell videos und generellen infos, was is das, welche version is aktuell usw. also all das, was andere sammelthreads im ersten post eben so bieten ^^ nu muss ich ja doch wieder gogglen *wein*


----------



## Opheliac (23. Oktober 2009)

Must du nicht kannst auch fragen was du wissen willst.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (28. Oktober 2009)

Suche einen Trainer für die Version 2.601. 
Kennt jemand einen guten, der zur Abwechslung auch mal funktioniert ?


----------



## Opheliac (28. Oktober 2009)

Für das Spiel braucht man doch keinen Trainer.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Oktober 2009)

Habe ein Problem :
Als ich heute CoH starten wollte, wurde am Anfang des Spiels gefragt, wo ich das Spiel gekauft habe. Habe ich natürlich Geschäft ausgwählt. Jetzt musste ich die CoH-Disc einlegen, aber immer wenn ich das tue, kommt die Meldung, dass die Disc nicht überprüft werden konnte  Das Spiel läuft zwar, ich werde aber nicht mehr online angemeldet und kann mich auch nicht selber anmelden, weil dann wieder das mit der CD gefragt wird...

Wer kann mir helfen ?
An dem neuen Patch 2.601 kanns eig nich liegen, weil ich schon gestern ohne Probleme mit dem online und offline zocken konnte 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Maschine311 (30. Oktober 2009)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Habe ein Problem :
> Als ich heute CoH starten wollte, wurde am Anfang des Spiels gefragt, wo ich das Spiel gekauft habe. Habe ich natürlich Geschäft ausgwählt. Jetzt musste ich die CoH-Disc einlegen, aber immer wenn ich das tue, kommt die Meldung, dass die Disc nicht überprüft werden konnte  Das Spiel läuft zwar, ich werde aber nicht mehr online angemeldet und kann mich auch nicht selber anmelden, weil dann wieder das mit der CD gefragt wird...
> 
> Wer kann mir helfen ?
> ...


Also das Pfänomen hatte ich mal ne ganze Zeit lang. Nach ca. 4 Wochen des Herumdoktorn bemerkte ich beim Starten ein kleines Fenster. Dort stand dann das Relikt CoH voll geblockt wird mit auswahl "erlauben/verweigern" als ich dieses dann zugelassen habe war alles wieder in Ordnung, das Fenster ist vorher nie geöffnet worden und das Game lief auch ohne veränderungen. Das kam echt plötzlich und unerwartet

Mein OS ist W7 RC 7100 64Bit

seit dem Erlauben ist alles top und das Game funzt fehlerfrei!


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (30. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass es bei mir schon zugelassen ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte helft mir


----------



## Maschine311 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber das war es bei mir auch!?! Ich habe keine Ahnung warum, ich habe dieses Fenster 4 Wochen nicht gesehen und zufällig blinke da mal was im Hintergrund kurz auf. Muß ja bei dir nicht das gleiche sein, evt. ist es ein Bug bei der W7 RC.

Habe mir versucht rat zu holen im CoH Forum, die konnten mir auch nicht helfen! Das scheint auch ein ganz ätzender Kopierschutz zu sein, der wohl ständig abfragt und Probs. verursacht. Mehr kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen!
Gruß
M311


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (31. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hatte dieses Problem auch, aber ich habs einfach kurz gelassen, CD raus, PC neustarten, CoH starten...

Und dann lief es wieder, hab also nichts großes gemacht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Oktober 2009)

Sieht auch so aus, als wenn es wieder geht, bin jetzt gerade bei Version 2.301 
Also das Patchen suckt ja wirklich so derbe


----------



## Opheliac (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja nervt nur gut das man das nicht so oft komplett patchen muß.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das Problem ist nur, dass ich bei ebay ne Version gekauft habe, die wirklich 1.0 nach dem Installieren ist


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (31. Oktober 2009)

Das ist natürlich hart. Ich hab von Haus aus die Version 2.5, die patcht sich schon selber


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. Dezember 2009)

"Tales of Valor" gibt es nur heute für 7,50€ bei Steam.


----------



## PCBastler (3. Januar 2010)

Mal ne Frage:

Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie ich das Spiel im directx 10 Modus starte?

MfG,PCBastler


----------



## hallihalli92 (5. Januar 2010)

Wenn dein Rechner DX-10 fähig ist, solltest du bei den Grafikeinstellungen z.B. Landschaftsdetails auf Ultra stellen können.


----------



## Maschine311 (17. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ein echt dickes Prob. Ich fliege ständig zurück ins Desktop ohne Vorankündigung. Ab und zu kommt mal ein kleines Fenster, das mir mitteilt das er den NVidia Anzeigetreiber wieder hergestellt hat, da er nicht mehr funktioniert hat. Dann kommt wieder mal ein Fenster in dem ich von Win drauf hingewiesen werde, das das Farbschema der Desktopeinstellung auf Basis geändert werden sollte, da nicht genügend Resourcen zur verfügung stehen.
Mein Sys.
Ga EP 45 UD3R
Q9550
8GB Corsair 1066
GTX 285
Win 7 Home 64Bit

- Habe schon zig Treiber versucht
- Win neu gemacht
- 4 statt 8GB ram verwendet
- Alle Treiber neu, auch andere probiert

Sys. ist nicht OC, sollte aber dennoch reichen um das Game in sehr guter Grafik zu zocken. Evt. hat ja jemand das auch mit Win7 64Bit und kann mir sagen das es einwandfrei läuft!


----------



## boerigard (17. Januar 2010)

Auch mal mit niedrigeren Details versucht?
Bei mir hatte immer die Landschaftdetails auf Ultra Probleme gemacht: nach Alt-Tab kam immer ein Absturz. Auf Hoch lief es ohne Probleme.


----------



## Maschine311 (17. Januar 2010)

Ja das gleiche habe ich auch. Habe jetzt das ganze mal runter gestellt, alsodas Ultra High üerall auf Hoch gestellt, wenn ich jetzt ins Desktop gehe Strg/ESC bleit alles erhalten, was vorher garnicht ging. Bisher nicht rausgeflogen, teu,teu,teu!

Falls es jemand intressiert, zocke seit ein paar Wochen einen super geilen Mod "Blitzkrieg" kann man mit Win installer draufspielen und ist absolut besser als der das original Game
Hier mal der Link
[OPEN BETA] "BLITZKRIEG MOD" V1.6.5.1 (Update 10. Jan 2010)

Kann ich echt nur jedem empfehlen, vom Sound bis zur Balance, Komandobaum, neue Einheiten ect.


----------



## Opheliac (17. Januar 2010)

Jup Blitzkrieg ist nicht schlecht bevorzuge aber Heeresgruppe Nord und Normandy 44 Mod.


----------



## Maschine311 (17. Januar 2010)

Gezogen habe ich die auch schon, aber so richtig weis ich nicht wie ich die installiert kriege!


----------



## Opheliac (17. Januar 2010)

Ist ganz einfach. zum bleistift beim HGN mod die Datein aus der gepackten Datei in den Coh Ordner dann Verknüpfung mit der Relicoh.exe und schon ists fertig.


----------



## Maschine311 (17. Januar 2010)

Was ist denn wenn ich mehre Mods habe geht das weil der ja jedesmal die Start EXE überschreibt!


----------



## hallihalli92 (17. Januar 2010)

Müsste eig. gehen, da jede Mod ihren eigen Ordner hat.

An alle Mod-Begeisterten: Am 21.1 kommt die Eastern Front Mod raus ^^


----------



## Maschine311 (17. Januar 2010)

Ja da bin ich auch schon ganz heiß drauf, endlich mal was mit dem Ostfeldzug!


----------



## Opheliac (20. Januar 2010)

Ja schön wirds werden mit Eastern Front , aber perfekt wirds erst wenn das Ostheer noch dazukommt.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (3. Februar 2010)

Zockt jemand von euch schon den oben genannten Eastern-Front-Mod?
Wenn ja, ist der zu empfehlen?


----------



## hallihalli92 (8. Februar 2010)

Mittlerweile ist er spielbar geworden, am Anfang waren die Sowjets einfach nur OP. Online sind meistens auch immer ein paar Spiele offen, muss also nicht immer nur gegen KI ran ^^.


----------



## Krabbat (18. Februar 2010)

Mal ne Frage: Bringt ne SSD bei dem CoH (normal nicht mod) viel in Sachen Geschwindigkeit beim Laden der Karte und so?
Spiele das nämlich auch ganz gerne.


----------



## Sash (18. Februar 2010)

hab keine ssd, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. ich hab 4gb ram und während des spielens ist mir nicht aufgefallen das er von der hd läd. ausser natürlich am anfang.


----------



## Krabbat (18. Februar 2010)

Ja ich meine ja auch am anfang.
Während des Spiels ist mir klar, dass das Spiel dann nichts mehr in den Arbeitsspeicher reinladen muss. Ich meine halt den Ladevorgang, wenn man ein spiel anfängt.


----------



## Sash (18. Februar 2010)

wird bestimmt schneller. aber bei mir dauerts auch so nur wenige sekunden.. wegen den 5-10sec weniger geb ich keine 200€ mehr aus.. oder wie teuer die heute sind. ich würd mir ne ssd nur fürs os holen, alles andere wie spiele, progis dann auf eine große normale.


----------



## Technofidi (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo ich habe eine frage, ich habe mir den combat revolution mod runtergeladen und installiert.
und jetzt weis ich net wie ich ihn aktiviere.
Ich habe alle versionen und wollte mit dem mod noch das letzte an realismus rausbekommen.


----------



## Oberboss (24. März 2010)

Ich habe mir vor ner Woche nen neuen PC gebastelt und jetzt hab ich massig Leistung. Gibt es denn für CoH noch HD-Texturemods oder ähnliches?

Der Spielbenachmark hat bei max. Details so etwa 120fps im Schnitt angezeigt bekommen.

mfg


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. März 2010)

Welcher Spielbenchmark denn ?

Texturemods gibt es leider keine 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Opheliac (24. März 2010)

Beim Blitzkrieg Mod gibts Hd-Texturen für Infantrie.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. März 2010)

Ja, aber der ist doch noch in der Betaphase, oder ??
Die Grundidee dieses Mods ist überragend, leider gibt es doch noch sehr viele Bugs...

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Opheliac (24. März 2010)

ja kannst aber auch den Vorgänger nehmen da gabs die Hd Skins auch auch schon. Wirst beim installieren gefragt ob du die mit installieren willst zwecks Performance.


----------



## Oberboss (24. März 2010)

Hallo zurück,

hab jetzt ewig BO gespielt und heute mal wieder CoH angeschmissen und die Briten abgezogen...
Allerdings habe ich ein Problem festgestellt. Meine neuen Systemeinstellungen werden zwar im Grafik-Menü übernommen, aber nach nem Neustart des Spiels sind wieder die alten (Laptop-)Einstellungen aktiv. Da siehts dann zum Kotzen aus und die Auflösung ist auch recht widerlich.
Kennt einer das Problem?

mfg


----------



## Robonator (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich erwecke dich zurück oh du Sammelthread 

Hab mir grad mal den Blitzkrieg-Mod raufgezogen und omg ist der geil  Das macht so Spaß  
Hab die KI mit nur 4 Panzern und 1 so n Elite Reperatursquad fertig gemacht  

Hat noch jemand die Mod drauf? Wenn ja: Bei den Briten verlangen neue Panzer etc ganze Zeit so einen Commando-Truck aus der Armor irgendwat, der zweite LKW den man bauen kann ^^ Allerdings finde ich den dort nicht  Weiss einer wo ich den her bekomme? 
Die HD-Texturen gefallen mir auch ziemlich auch wenn das Game dann anfangs etwas ruckelt.


----------



## JawMekEf (23. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erwecke dich zurück oh du Sammelthread
> 
> Hab mir grad mal den Blitzkrieg-Mod raufgezogen und omg ist der geil  Das macht so Spaß
> Hab die KI mit nur 4 Panzern und 1 so n Elite Reperatursquad fertig gemacht
> ...



Hast mal Bock ne Runde zu zocken?


----------



## Pimplegionär (18. Februar 2013)

Eastern Front ist aller aller beste MOD für Company of Heroes überhaupt


----------



## Seeefe (18. Februar 2013)

Pimplegionär schrieb:


> Eastern Front ist aller aller beste MOD für Company of Heroes überhaupt



ne blitzkrieg ist besser


----------



## Robonator (18. Februar 2013)

Seeefe schrieb:


> ne blitzkrieg ist besser


 
Stimmt. Ich will nicht mehr ohne Blitzkrieg zocken 
Die Grafikbugs sind leider nur manchmal nervig.


----------



## Chakka_cor (19. Februar 2013)

Hi,

hab das schon ne halbe Ewigkeit nicht mehr gezockt. Gibts da was neues? Blitzkrieg usw. hab ich noch nie gehört!


----------



## da maxl (19. Februar 2013)

Ja neue einheiten, ausgeglichernes gameplay usw.


----------



## Pimplegionär (19. Februar 2013)

Ich spiele viel lieber Eastern Front , zumal jetzt hoffentlich das Ostheer dazu kommt , was man so liest müsste doch jetzt bald die beta dazu anlaufen ....

Da hat man endlich 6 Fraktionen , wobei ich richtig gerne mit den Russen spiele , was mich nur stört das fast zeitgleich Company of Heroes 2 startet , und  da auch Russen und Neue deutsche Truppen kommen ..


----------



## _VFB_ (2. Juli 2013)

Hi, 
hab mir jetzt auch mal Coh geholt. Jetzt hab ich aber nen Problem und zwar: ich hab den Key über Steam aktiviert. Allerdings hab ich gedacht, dass wenn ich bei der Installation einfach den Ordner angebe, wo Steam seine Spiele reinkopiert, dass ich dann auch nichts mehr runterladen muss. Nun muss ich einma 6,7 Gb und einmal 8,8Gb runterladen was sehr lange dauert. Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen oder sind das Updates ? 
Lg _VFB_


----------



## IJOJOI (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute, bei mir startet CoH 2 zwar (auch im Taskamanager zu sehen), Steam sagt es läuft, aber es passiert nichts. Admin ausführen/Kompatiblität brachte keinen Erfolg /:


----------



## Otep (8. Juli 2013)

@ _VFB_

Nur weil Du einen Ordner angibst hast Du doch das Spiel nicht auf deinem PC 
Is doch klar das er es runter laden muss... oder meinst Du etwas anderes?

@IJOJOI

Mal Alt Gr + Enter versucht?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/69175-ijojoi.html


----------



## _VFB_ (8. Juli 2013)

Otep schrieb:


> @ _VFB_
> 
> Nur weil Du einen Ordner angibst hast Du doch das Spiel nicht auf deinem PC
> Is doch klar das er es runter laden muss... oder meinst Du etwas anderes?
> ...



Naja ist jetzt wurscht. Habst runtergeladen.
Allerdings tue ich mich noch ein bisschen Schwer beim Spiel gegen den Computer. Sogar auf leicht. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps fürn Anfang?


----------



## 14Hannes88 (9. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir auch erst vor kurzem COH2 gekauft... und muss sagen bis jetzt bin noch nicht so richtig überzeugt von dem Spiel.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob man später irgendwann Tiger, Flak88 oder irgendeinen anderen deutschen Panzer bauen kann? Wenn nicht... wäre das echt ne Magerkost von relic. Die Russen haben alles mögliche und können von jeder panzereinheit scheinbar unendlich produzieren. Ich meine ja ok... ist schon realistisch. Aber dann sollten die deutschen wenigstens so dinge haben wie Hetzer, Jagdpanther oder Marder... manchmal habe ich so das gefühl das die russischen panzer um ein vielfaches stärker sind als die deutschen... irgendwie komisch.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (10. Juli 2013)

_VFB_ schrieb:


> Naja ist jetzt wurscht. Habst runtergeladen.
> Allerdings tue ich mich noch ein bisschen Schwer beim Spiel gegen den Computer. Sogar auf leicht. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps fürn Anfang?


 Strategisch wichtige Punkte möglichst schnell besetzen und halten, wie z.B. die Brücken auf der Map Lyon. Am besten setzt du Sprengladungen an die zerstörbaren Brücken und spätestens wenn der Gegner die Brücke überqueren will, jagst du sie in die Luft. An die mittlere Brücke, die man nicht sprengen kann, stell ich immer nen Bunker/MG-Nest, ne PAK und nen Scharfschützen.


----------



## Agallah (19. Februar 2014)

Hab die Tage die Kampagne durchgespielt, dann einige Kriegsschauplätze ausprobiert und ein Gefecht gespielt. Kampagne hat mir von der Geschichte nicht so zugesagt. Kriegsschauplätze sind auf den ersten Versuch schwer (also gut), Gefecht scheint wie immer zu sein. Bin aber auch kein Pro. Das unübersichtliche Spieldesign (Kommandeure/Armeeanpassung) und die Aufmachung im Hauptmenü stören mich am meisten...
COH 1 hat mir damals besser gefallen, warte immer noch gespannt auf die angekündigte SP-Kampagne der Eastern Front Mod.

Aber eigentlich wollte ich hierauf hinweisen: 
COH 2 - German Commander: Close Air Support Doctrine on Steam
COH 2 - Soviet Commander: Advanced Warfare Tactics on Steam

Bis zum 22.02.2014 gibt es zwei Kommandeure als kostenlose DLC für alle Besitzer des Hauptspiels.


----------



## Agallah (31. März 2014)

Neuer kostenpflichtiger Standalone-DLC für Mitte des Jahres angekündigt: Company of Heroes 2: The Western Front Armies soll im Juni 2014 erscheinen und für 20 Euro zwei neue Armeen (US Forces und Oberkommando West) sowie 8 neue MP-Karten enthalten.
Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Company of Heroes 2

Ich besitze nach wie vor nur das Hauptspiel, habe auch immer noch nicht alle Kriegsschauplätze durchgespielt. Was haltet ihr von der allgemeinen DLC-Politik? Die kaufbaren Kommandeure, Missions-Pakete und nun tatsächlich neuer Content? Ich sehe das eher kritisch und unterstütze das nicht ohne weiteres...zumal mir der erste Teil mit seinem relativ offenen MOD-Suport einfach besser gefallen hat.
Ich habe aber prinzipiell Interesse - habe COH 1 auch mehrfach gekauft um alle Addons genießen zu können - warte nun aber erst recht auf eine GOTY/GOLD-Edition bzw. das passende Upgrade für mein Hauptspiel.


----------



## MastaKLINGE (31. März 2014)

Die DLC Politik ist echt bescheiden... Es ist doch alles sehr sehr teuer im allgemeinen, dennoch hab ich mir nahezu alle Kommandanten gekauft, weil es mir einfach zu viel Spaß bereitet, Herz schlägt Hirn :/ bin echt gespannt was da mit den neuen Karten und Fraktionen im Westen auf uns zu kommt... Das Spiel kommt leider nicht an den ersten Teil heran macht aber trotzdem n heiden Spaß.


----------



## Agallah (28. Juni 2018)

Muss hier mal  Necroposting betreiben. Sorry...

War ein großer Fan des ersten Teils von COH und hab mir damals gerne alle Erweiterungen geholt. Der zweite Teil konnte mich dann nicht mehr so begeistern, was aber auch an der ewigen Patchpolitik und den zahllosen DLCs lag.

Jetzt anlässlich des SSS überlege ich aber mir ev. doch weitere Inhalte zum Hauptspiel zu kaufen. Welche DLCs lohnen sich denn und sind für einen reinen SP überhaupt interessant?


----------

